# Stainless steel vs. ceramic dishes



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Recently I read in a book that ceramics manufactured overseas do not have the same restrictions on lead content in the glaze, and so upon discovering that my cats' ceramic food dishes were made in China, I bought stainless steel dishes. I really don't like these stainless steel dishes; I'd rather use the ceramic. I've never heard of cats suffering from lead poisoning. Any of you guys know any more about this? :?


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

I really don't think it'd be a problem unless they were chipping the ceramic and eating it...and even then they'd have to consume quite a bit for it to be a problem  My aunt has a deep orange glaze platter made in the early 50's. It has enough uranium in the finish to make a Geiger counter squeal 8O :lol:


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Ah but stainless Steel is far easier to clean, and when they are clean, you know they are. I used to use ceramic bowls for all of mine, but the tiniest chip harbours so much bacteria that doesn't neccessarily get washed out when the bowl is washed. I learnt that stainless steel is the best option for pets bowls (in an animal hospital) in my ANA course.

Ems


----------



## MarkT (Jan 17, 2005)

My vote is for Stainless Steel or plastic.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

For me the ceramic is actually easier to wash and rinse. (probably due to the shape and design of the bowls I bought). Although that's a good point about if they chip or crack. Plastic scratches easily and has the same problem with respect to harboring bacteria after cleaning. Not to mention it can cause acne.


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

timskitties said:


> For me the ceramic is actually easier to wash and rinse. (probably due to the shape and design of the bowls I bought). Although that's a good point about if they chip or crack. Plastic scratches easily and has the same problem with respect to harboring bacteria after cleaning. Not to mention it can cause acne.


Yup, this is why the one plastic dish I have hardly gets used. Nya gets BAD acne whenever I pull it out


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

One set of my cat bowls I use are actually just a pretty set of human bowls I found. If I am willing to eat out of them, then my cats can too. 

I prefer ceramic.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

BaileyAndSammi said:


> One set of my cat bowls I use are actually just a pretty set of human bowls I found. If I am willing to eat out of them, then my cats can too.


I prefer ceramic as well . For my kitties, I mixed and matched a platter set from Pier1. The food doesn't sit in the bowls, and the dishes are washed after every meal.


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

Yeah, I wash the dishes daily too.


----------



## Flammeche (Feb 26, 2005)

I have used plastic bowls for all my cats, and they have never had acne or other problems. I suspect the most important aspect is to clean the bowl thoroughly once a day.


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

spacemonkey said:


> BaileyAndSammi said:
> 
> 
> > One set of my cat bowls I use are actually just a pretty set of human bowls I found. If I am willing to eat out of them, then my cats can too.
> ...


I'm glad I'm not the only one. I use my own dishes for the most part... I only have two actual cat dishes, one is a plastic one i bought, the other was a gift for Buddy from my friends mom when she took care of him over Christmas for us.


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

I use Corningware cereal bowls for my kits (buy them at KMart). I use metal bowls for their water.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I haven't heard of lead poisoning due to ceramic dishes either. I suppose if it's true, you could always use glass. I only use ceramic dishes. I have four that I rotate daily. At the end of the day I just pop that day's cat dish in the dishwasher. I don't recommend stainless steel because they might shock your cat if your air is particularly dry.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Annissa said:


> stainless steel because they might shock your cat if your air is particularly dry.


That shouldn't be a problem if the bowls are on a non-conducting surface, such as a plastic or rubber pet tray, as mine are.

I did some googling on this this morning, and the following link has the most info in one place:

http://www.fda.gov/bbs/topics/CONSUMER/CON00081.html

Also, some quotes from some other sites:



> Most of the dinnerware that's in use contains lead in its glaze, but are specially formulated and fired to prevent the lead from leaching out and contaminating food. However, if the glaze has been improperly formulated, the lead will have a greater tendency of leaching out and being released into food at unsafe levels. The acceptable standards of lead leaching from dinnerware are relatively strict from the countries where a majority of our sets of china are purchased, such as Great Britain and Japan where good quality control procedures are in effect, similar to those of the United States.
> 
> Pieces of china manufactured in the U.S. since 1971 are generally safe to use, since the FDA set guidelines for lead-leaching limits for ceramic glazes. Domestic manufacturers are required to kiln their dinnerware at adequate temperatures that are high enough to prevent lead-leaching. In 1989, the FDA proposed setting legislation that would lower the acceptable limit for pitchers of all sizes, except creamers, to 0.1 ppm (parts per million) of an acidic test solution down from 2.5 - 5.0 ppm for pitchers greater than 1.1 liters and less than 1.1 liters, respectively.
> 
> ...


You'll notice the ROC has an agreement with the FDA, so apparently the bowls I have are safe. Some of the articles I looked at referred mostly to cottage-industry ceramics, such as tourists might buy in Mexico, as being most likely to be dangerous.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Aw crud. I bought a bunch of stainless bowls on sale a while back to avoid bacteria, acne, etc. - then after I bought them, I got back ont he forum and noticed that dr.jean suggested ceramic over stainless. Can't remember why, but I know I saw that somewhere. So I exchanged them for ceramic bowls that I'm not that crazy about...I guess now, I can get stainless? It may be better?
So confusing! 
Geez, the things we go through for our cats!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

What I got out of this is that ceramic is OK if made in USA after 1971, and OK if made in China after 1988, and probably suspect if made in Mexico. Other countries unknown. I think I'll just go ahead and start using the ceramic again, and keep an eye open for cracks & chips.

There's no problem with lead leaching out of leaded glaze AS LONG AS it's manufactured properly (i.e. fired at the correct temperature for the correct length of time). However, ingestion of pieces of leaded glaze over a lengthy period of time would lead to lead poisoning, irregardless.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

AddFran, I think it was the risk of electrical shock that was the reason Dr. Jean recommended ceramic and glass over stainless. I don't know if having them on rubber will help with that or not. I got shocked countless times at the auto show on Saturday.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

If it's shock from a defective power cord or damp connection, that's a different story. You mentioned dry air, so I assumed you meant static electricity, which while shocking 8O , is harmless. 8)


----------

